# et trobe a faltar molt..



## Graxxx

Hola gent,

Estic tractant d'aprendre catalá i  vull dir ' I miss you a lot' en  catalá
Poden ajudar-me?

la meua millor opció era dir:

'Et trobe a faltar molt'


----------



## Dixie!

The expression is correct.

You could also say it the other way around: _Et trobo molt a faltar.
_
OR:

_T'enyoro molt._


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

A propòsit de *trobar a faltar*... Us sona que en català sigui correcte dir "Et penso"? 
(és a dir, el verb pensar + CD i sense anar regit per cap preposició)

Merci!


----------



## betulina

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> A propòsit de *trobar a faltar*... Us sona que en català sigui correcte dir "Et penso"?
> (és a dir, el verb pensar + CD i sense anar regit per cap preposició)



Hola! A mi "pensar algú" em resulta agramatical, Traductora. Així a seques em costaria entendre que volgués dir "et trobo a faltar". A tu com et sona?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Doncs és que potser sabràs que en italià existeix la fórmula "Ti penso" i m'havien dit que per l'Empordà també es diu...

Acabo de consultar el 'Diccionari d'ús dels verbs catalans' (Ginebra i Montserrat) i veig que, tot i que sí que especifica la possibilitat de pensar + CD, només hi surten exemples de CD inanimats.

Algú en sap res?


----------



## ajohan

Molt interessant.
A Google hi ha unes quantes entrades amb "et penso" amb el significat de "t'enyoro". Jo, quan faig servir a Google d'aquesta manera, miro la procedència dels textos i intento esbrinar si són de persones cultes o no. 
En castellà és més complicat perquè sempre hi ha algú que et cita l'Acadèmia Real com si fos la bíblia. I quant és que no és que no.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

I quina conclusió en treus, Ajohan?


----------



## ajohan

Si fos profe de català, diria als alumnes que existeix però no és gaire comú. Ho han d'apendre però seria millor no fer-ho servir en contextos com els examens (per dir un exemple)


----------



## Dixie!

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> A propòsit de *trobar a faltar*... Us sona que en català sigui correcte dir "Et penso"?
> (és a dir, el verb pensar + CD i sense anar regit per cap preposició)
> 
> Merci!



No ho havia sentit mai!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Doncs a mi la qüestió em té encuriosida: tinc una amiga que té amics empordanesos que diu que ho diuen de manera recurrent.


----------



## louhevly

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> A propòsit de *trobar a faltar*... Us sona que en català sigui correcte dir "Et penso"?
> (és a dir, el verb pensar + CD i sense anar regit per cap preposició)
> 
> Merci!



I think it's a "castellanisme".  There are 172,000 Google hits for "te pienso", which would seem to indicate that it's good Spanish.  Compare too: Spanish "ni pensarlo", Catalan "ni pensar-hi" ("hi" = "en això").

I would think that, as is the case in English, in Catalan we can't "think  people", we can only "think thoughts".

Lou


----------



## ajohan

Si però entre tants "hits" és díficil trobar-ne un amb el significat de "te echo de menos". Hi ha un fil de WR, on diuen que és típic en alguns paises de suramèrica pero amb el significat de "pienso en ti".
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=23902
Més a més, entre tantes entrades hi ha moltes frases tipus "te pienso llamar mañana".
En canvi, si mires el contingut dels "hits" per "et penso", molts d'ells parlen de enyorança. És dificil i no tenim temps de estudiar-ho a fons (potser en agost) i més a més les frases "penso en tu molt" i "t'enyoro" estan relacionades semànticament.
Cheers


----------



## louhevly

ajohan said:


> Si però entre tants "hits" és díficil trobar-ne un amb el significat de "te echo de menos". Hi ha un fil de WR, on diuen que és típic en alguns paises de suramèrica pero amb el significat de "pienso en ti".
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=23902
> Més a més, entre tantes entrades hi ha moltes frases tipus "te pienso llamar mañana".
> En canvi, si mires el contingut dels "hits" per "et penso", molts d'ells parlen de enyorança. És dificil i no tenim temps de estudiar-ho a fons (potser en agost) i més a més les frases "penso en tu molt" i "t'enyoro" estan relacionades semànticament.
> Cheers



Good points all, Johan.  I thought I had it figured out, but now I'm not so sure.

Tomorrow morning I have a class with an expert Catalan philologist and I'll let you all know his opinion.

Lou


----------



## louhevly

louhevly said:


> Good points all, Johan.  I thought I had it figured out, but now I'm not so sure.
> 
> Tomorrow morning I have a class with an expert Catalan philologist and I'll let you all know his opinion.
> 
> Lou



First of all, reading the reference you gave at http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=23902, the general consensus seems to be that "te pienso" is used as a poetic alternative to "pienso en ti".  This is interesting, because among the hits for "et penso" there are an unusually large number of poems.

My philolgist friend has never heard "et penso" used in any sense. I've been checking out a few of the Google hits for "et penso" and can't find any where it means "t'enyoro".  It is either another kind of construction entirely ("mai no et penso deixar") or a "synonym" of "hi penso (penso en tu)" ("Ara que no em mires, et penso").

As I mentioned before, it seems to be used in Catalan poems, perhaps because "et penso" scans better than "penso en tu".

Lou


----------



## ajohan

Hi
I share an office with a Catalan teacher of journalism and he told me that it became famous because of a line in 'Estimada "Marta' by Miquel Matí i Pol. The line is "Qui sóc jo si tu no em penses?".
So his conclusion was that yes, it's used occasionally in poetic and/or romantic contexts to mean "penso en tu" but he wasn't too sure about "t'enyoro" apart from the semantic similarities.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

That's helpful, Ajohan. And silly me! I've had coffe with the friend who insisted that "et penso" exists and totally forgot to ask her more about it.

How is your Sant Jordi going? All the best on this bright, sunny, beautiful day!


----------



## su123

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Doncs a mi la qüestió em té encuriosida: tinc una amiga que té amics empordanesos que diu que ho diuen de manera recurrent.


 

Bones!

Jo soc empordanesa i no ho he sentit mai a dir, però sí que ho he llegit en contextos poetics. Dubto molt que la gent, de manera coloquial, ho faci servir.

su123


----------

